# Small town togetherness



## skieur (Aug 2, 2007)

In some small towns everything is really close together. Here we have the church, the lighthouse, the marina and the swimming area...all in one location. 

skieur


----------



## Christina (Aug 2, 2007)

thats actually kinda cute, a little town square kinda town.. hardly anywhere like that anymore.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

wow! I want that slide. hehe


----------



## Pixie42 (Aug 12, 2007)

aaaaaaw that's cute!!


----------



## just x joey (Oct 14, 2007)

over exposed, terrible composition. read a book skieur


----------



## doobs (Oct 14, 2007)

just x joey said:


> over exposed, terrible composition. read a book skieur




A little harsh there, Joey. Though I do agree with him. Good first try, read some of these links:
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Photography_Techniques/Composition/
http://www.photonhead.com/beginners/exposureinro.php


----------



## skieur (Oct 14, 2007)

just x joey said:


> over exposed, terrible composition. read a book skieur


 
Challenged at reading the title of this forum! Read my lips, it says: Snapshots & Bloopers. Do you understand what the title means, Joey?

skieur


----------



## skieur (Oct 24, 2007)

doobs said:


> A little harsh there, Joey. Though I do agree with him. Good first try, read some of these links:
> http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Photography_Techniques/Composition/
> http://www.photonhead.com/beginners/exposureinro.php


 
Very amusing! 

skieur


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2007)

Ach, come on, Skieur, don't let them provoke you into any reaction or reply. This is the Snapshots-section and you submitted a nice one of a very small Canadian town, and I quite like to see it all in one place, church, lighthouse (enormous size, too, eh? ), marina (equally monstruously big  ) and the swimming area . I mostly like the swimming area, when here everyone would always have to go to a public_pool for a swim. (That link takes you to the site of the pool where my daughter takes her daily training, sometimes twice a day, it is full of links to take you to further photos, if you care to take a look around - and in case you plan to come to the Germany Meet-Up next year, be sure I'll take you all to that pool on one day, too ).


----------

